# 55" LCD vizio VF550M Should I buy it?



## badger (Nov 21, 2009)

55" LCD Vizio VF550M, the tv looks good in the store and is $1150 on friday. Im just looking to watch some games, movies and ps3. This seems like a good deal. Any down sides to this tv. thank you


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I've read where there was some visible moire and a few jaggies when deinterlacing, shadow detail and black level are not the best (but not necessarily terrible), excellent colors, and (with certain settings) very smooth motion.
I have a friend with a Vizio who complaining about banding/false contouring, but it might not be this model.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I suppose what I mean to say is, although I won't comment on the specific price, if you're not worried about absolutely pristine video quality, it could be one of the best values out there in the budget category.


----------



## badger (Nov 21, 2009)

$1120 bought it. It's huge and not hooked up yet. I'll let you guys know how ps3 games and football look!


----------



## ssaudio (Dec 23, 2009)

my friend has one of those tv's and is very happy with it. great tv for a budget


----------



## Snowdog (Jan 15, 2010)

Badger, what do you think of your Vizio now that you've had it for a while? I'm eyeing a 47" Vizio from Sam's club for a very fair price and value any feedback you have of this maker. 
I swear I'm ruining my eyesight by using an old 27" tube-style television for Killzone 2 and other PS3 games. 

Thanks!


----------

